# Miniature Poodles Michigan



## A24484963 (Aug 14, 2021)

Looking for Mini poodle Breeder within driving distance of Michigan….. must do health testing, responsible breeder and I’m looking for black female….. any suggestions? I’ve called and emailed all of the referrals I got from PCA and midmichigan poodle club as well as several from Great Lakes Poodle Club with no responses….lost my girl beginning of Summer and looking for a new family member…


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Logos poodles is the only one that immediately comes to mind for Michigan. Their dogs are fantastic but I think they stick to white. I'll check if there are others.


----------



## A24484963 (Aug 14, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> Logos poodles is the only one that immediately comes to mind for Michigan. Their dogs are fantastic but I think they stick to white. I'll check if there are others.


Appreciate it !


----------



## Fluffy Poodle 4 (Nov 29, 2020)

I know MN has quite a few mini breeders. You could check out Amity Valley or Horizon (both in Duluth, MN) or Safranne, Adelheide, Allure, or Snowbound. I am just pulling most of these kennels from a list I found in a Facebook group. They _should_ be reputable kennels, but I have not checked any of them out. I realize MN is somewhere around 10+ hours from MI, but it is within driving distance if you split it into a 2 day trip.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm very sorry for your loss. It's a hard, hard thing.

How long has it been since you contacted the breeders? For most quality, conscientious breeders breeding isn't really a business for them, it's more of a calling. They'll be maintaining their paying job or business, as well as devoting time to the care of their poodles, so it can take longer than you might expect. 

Were you filling out applications, if provided. or sending an introductory email or message mentioning why you're interested in them and their poodles?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm not seeing any others actually in Michigan, but here's what I have for Indiana, Minnesota, Ohio, and Illinois.

*Minnesota*
Absolute Silver
Adelheide
Allure
Amity Valley
Horizon
Saffrane
Swag
*Indiana*
Snowbound
Caralot
Dreem
Fire Lake
*Ohio*
By Request
Dassin Hillwood
*Illinois*
Bonheur
Celeto


----------



## A24484963 (Aug 14, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> I'm not seeing any others actually in Michigan, but here's what I have for Indiana, Minnesota, Ohio, and Illinois.
> 
> *Minnesota*
> Absolute Silver
> ...


Great thanks, have contacted all those in Ohio and Illinois….. but will check out the Minnesota breeders/ thank you!


----------



## A24484963 (Aug 14, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss. It's a hard, hard thing.
> 
> How long has it been since you contacted the breeders? For most quality, conscientious breeders breeding isn't really a business for them, it's more of a calling. They'll be maintaining their paying job or business, as well as devoting time to the care of their poodles, so it can take longer than you might expect.
> 
> Were you filling out applications, if provided. or sending an introductory email or message mentioning why you're interested in them and their poodles?


Yes, sent introductory emails and never got any response except from Wendy Penn in Ohio. So, now I’ve made calls and been told they aren’t breeding for quite some time and don’t have a list, or never hear back…… I have now started to get ahold of a few…..still none with puppies in the next 6mos-year, but have gotten a few referrals! Thanks !


----------

